# Liars?



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Why do people lie?

Especially about material items.

Take the RS6 thread and the GT40 thread, why lie about such a thing? what do people get out of telling lies?

I can understand a small white lie to get oneself out of trouble, but a big lie, why, you'll just get caught at the end, and be made to look a fool?

:?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I guess some people find it easier to live in "Fantasy Land" than deal with their own particular realities?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just read through the two threads that you mentioned (On the RS6 and the GT40)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - what total toss! Talk about living in dreamland! Drugs have a lot to answer for you know. . . . . :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I employed a girl who turned out to be a compulsive liar. She spent weekends jumping out of airplanes, giving birth to babies, assisting in open heart surgery. Only problem was she didn't have a very good memory.
Very sad case indeed.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Come to think of it, there's someone else on here with the same traits :/


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Come to think of it, there's someone else on here with the same traits :/


There is? ? ? ? ? ? ? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ! ! !

I am rapidly becoming a "flame room" fan here - quality laughs a plenty.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Where are these threads? I've looked on Off Topic but can't find them.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Which RS6 thread do you mean?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Look into the RSx forum and its the "Another addition to the fleet" thread for the RS6 one, the GT40 one is in other marques.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not sure tactile is a compulsive liar. He's just a complete bell-end.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm not sure tactile is a compulsive liar. He's just a complete bell-end.


.........L

nevermind


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just read it. Tactile is not a liar, just an excited little boy. :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm not sure tactile is a compulsive liar. He's just a complete bell-end.


May I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous statement:



gizmo750 said:


> I am rapidly becoming a "flame room" fan here - quality laughs a plenty.


oh my aching sides :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've never lied...................................well only once when i said i wasn't going to then i did but i felt so nice i couldn't help it   :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Brightened up my whole Friday - very funny (in a sad kinda way)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Brightened up my whole Friday - very funny (in a sad kinda way)


Going slightly off-topic, I hope you had your handbrake on tight - parking on such a steep car park...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You referring to my sig pic? Well thing is, there is this thing called creativity...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

.. plus out of the two of us - who has had their TT roll backwards into something? :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm not sure tactile is a compulsive liar. He's just a complete bell-end.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, hilarious.

I've posted my thoughts on it in both threads, revealing some of the other cars in my "fleet". :lol: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I hear Tactile and V6vin have entered their new cars

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/track_record.jpg


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

The Walter Mitty Challenge?

THAT'S BRILLIANT! ! ! ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Had a mate who used to go on about people being Walter Mitty's and always thought that was a great line. You're not from "up North" are you, as I haven't heard anyone else use it.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the 'GT40' thread has been great - just look at the number of hits it's had..... it's just a shame that it's now gone on so long that Tactile can't just post a 'fooled you all (or not) ' follow up...... he seems to have gone into hiding.......... or is there a GT40 owners forum? (membership 12 millionaires)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

this is an ill timed post as i have just bought this place








I needed somewhere to put the RS6, GT40 and Bugatti Royale :wink: 
Am now in fear i wont be believed


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> The Walter Mitty Challenge?
> 
> THAT'S BRILLIANT! ! ! ! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Had a mate who used to go on about people being Walter Mitty's and always thought that was a great line. You're not from "up North" are you, as I haven't heard anyone else use it.


Don't get out much do you?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I try not to if at all possible


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice shrub Ronin.... that your mailbox sticking out the top......?

I just am wondering where you put the front door in a shrub?? :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know what the problem is in most

"Wernicke's encephalopathy is a brain condition which is almost always due to malnutrition associated with chronic alcohol abuse.

If untreated, Wernicke's encephalopathy usually leads to another brain condition called Korsakoff's psychosis, and these two problems are called Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome.

Korsakoff's psychosis produces symptoms such as:

*severe memory loss, especially of recent memory, which sufferers often try to hide by making up or inventing facts (this is known as confabulation) *"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Liars can go fuck 'emselves. Ultimately they only lie to one person - themselves - and the truth always will out. So why bother? Pathetic and meritless individuals.

BTW Did I tell you lot that I taught Keira Knightly how to come last weekend?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Liars can go fuck 'emselves. Ultimately they only lie to one person - themselves - and the truth always will out. So why bother? Pathetic and meritless individuals.
> 
> BTW Did I tell you lot that I taught Keira Knightly how to come last weekend?


You lucky devil.... funny you mention her.... had a conversation with Kate Winslet & Kate Beckinsale about the possibility of "ganging up" on Ms Knightly later on in the year....

BTW KW loves ma noo Aston Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Nice shrub Ronin....


LOL, your the only to get which part i bought.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Any thoughts Tactile? :? :?:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok so i lied about the boat cars are mine though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I NEVER lied to the forum. I still have the biggest willy and consider myself an authority in doggy style sex. :lol:


----------



## d9cky0 (Apr 26, 2005)

hi all, 1st post.
just had a great laugh reading both the gt40 saga & the rs6 jackanory. have these people just got carried away or were they purposely plotting to take the mick? have they been heard of since???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I NEVER lied to the forum. I still have the biggest willy and consider myself an authority in doggy style sex. :lol:


I hope your Jack Russel appreciates it :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

She was my inspiration. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I NEVER lied to the forum. I still am the biggest willy


Sounds right, can't see any arguement there :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ah...................

Willy as to Cock............

Dick as to ............ Richard


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

It's times like this that I'm actually ashamed to be part of this forum :?

Was this supposed to be a game of 'see how many personal attacks we can get in before the mods lock the thread?'

Anyone interested - go back and count them.

Locked


----------

